# Gan Skewb



## Stormtrooper Tk-4444 (Dec 26, 2017)

Here, We will be discussing the mechanism and performance of the Gan Skewb


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 26, 2017)

Link? I didn't know there was one.


----------



## Stormtrooper Tk-4444 (Dec 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Link? I didn't know there was one.


You did now know there was a GAN Skewb?


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 26, 2017)

Stormtrooper Tk-4444 said:


> You did now know there was a GAN Skewb?



Nope. It doesn't seem like much of the internet knows either, lol.

My question still stands, can you post a link (assuming it does exist)?


----------



## Stormtrooper Tk-4444 (Dec 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Nope. It doesn't seem like much of the internet knows either, lol.
> 
> My question still stands, can you post a link (assuming it does exist)?


I had made a design for a skewb, and I emailed Gan about making a skewb, but they told me that it was already in process. This was puzzling to me, I did not get a definite answer to wether or not they actually had prototypes of their skewb or not. I made this Discussion to talk about the designs of the Gan Skewb.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 26, 2017)

Cool, I am getting really into skewb and it is now my main event so I would love to try it out!


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 26, 2017)

Stormtrooper Tk-4444 said:


> I had made a design for a skewb, and I emailed Gan about making a skewb, but they told me that it was already in process. This was puzzling to me, I did not get a definite answer to wether or not they actually had prototypes of their skewb or not. I made this Discussion to talk about the designs of the Gan Skewb.



Ahh, makes sense. Sorry for doubting you, haha, I just hadn't heard of it before. That sounds pretty cool. I wonder if they'll use the GES nuts?


----------



## lear004 (Dec 30, 2017)

woah, hype. I was waiting for this a lot of time, so please can you give some proofs? sorry for doubting you, but it means a lot to me :thonk:. Anways, thank you 8)


----------



## Stormtrooper Tk-4444 (Jan 2, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Ahh, makes sense. Sorry for doubting you, haha, I just hadn't heard of it before. That sounds pretty cool. I wonder if they'll use the GES nuts?


My design could use GES nuts, but it took me a while to design a piece to hold the GES in place, especially if someone were to magnetize it.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 3, 2018)

Interesting. Gan is really expanding their puzzle selection lately.


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! The skewb has a chance of being like the 249 since it's their first skewb. They should expand first and then improvise I think.

Btw a skewb with GES nuts would probably surpass my expectations.


----------



## fruruf1 (Jan 31, 2018)

I love GAN!
Can't wait for it to come out!



GAN FTW


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 31, 2018)

fruruf1 said:


> GAN't wait for it to come out!



ftfy


----------



## fruruf1 (Feb 1, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> ftfy


It's taking weilong... 

Lol not Gan related


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 1, 2018)

fruruf1 said:


> It's taking weilong...


Aolong are these puns gonna on for?


----------



## fruruf1 (Feb 1, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Aolong are these puns gonna on for?


I'm DaYan for them to end...


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 1, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Aolong are these puns gonna on for?


Not anytime sune


----------



## fruruf1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hualong will it take?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 2, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Interesting. Gan is really expanding their puzzle selection lately.


They only currently sell 3x3s and 2x2s and have only posted prototype designs for a 4x4...


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 3, 2018)

Cool! This is interesting. I wonder how much $$ it will cost??


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 3, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> They only currently sell 3x3s and 2x2s and have only posted prototype designs for a 4x4...


They only did 3x3 for the longest time. And now they've come out with a 2x2 and plans for 4x4 and skewb.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 29, 2020)

This tread would be useful now as the gan skewb as actually being used now, I haven't heard about any price estimates, if anyone has please lmk


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Nov 29, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

We got some info on the Skewb if you guys are interested. There will be 2 versions. Currently in contact with GAN and hopefully we'll be able to get a hold of one or two and make a video.

We'll keep you all updated as we get new info.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 29, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> This tread would be useful now as the gan skewb as actually being used now, I haven't heard about any price estimates, if anyone has please lmk


nice bump


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 29, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> nice bump


well that is a fairly useful bump, and it was not answering a really old question or anything


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

Just realised this was an old thread. No idea people wanted a skewb from GAN this badly.


----------



## zslane (Nov 30, 2020)

A skewb is okay, I guess, but I'd rather get a squan or updated 4x4 from GAN.


----------

